# More Survivor Stingrays



## 60sstuff (Nov 2, 2021)

I have pulled out more early Stingrays to air up the tires, dust and gently polish and do more documentation.
We had an overcast day which made for some nice color.

Two factory Original J38 Standard Stingrays.
BA short frame in Flamboyant Lime.
DA long frame in Sky Blue.

Both have their dated Yellow Oval Sliks, dated Westwinds and white smoothie seats supported by factory high loop struts.
The Lime has a perfect Original seat, whereas the Blue has some repairs at the bottom lip.
The Factory Paint is exceptional on both.


----------



## Livmojoe (Nov 2, 2021)

> ...and do more documentation.




Absolutely amazing Chris.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## nick tures (Nov 2, 2021)

wow stunning !! extremely nice examples there  !!


----------



## Rayray (Nov 2, 2021)

super clean! 👀


----------



## stoney (Nov 3, 2021)

Beautiful examples


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 19, 2021)

The ultra rare “White Smoothie” seat.

This is about a one year seat starting in very late ‘64 through ‘65 on the red band coaster brake and the blue band 2 speed J38 standard Stingray.

Because of the tight construction of the foam and vinyl, these seats were not a durable design and would tear easily.

Below are separate photos of a BA Flamboyant Lime and a DA Sky Blue with OEM seats.


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 19, 2021)

1965 White Smooth standard seat.

This 57 year old seat is in excellent, slightly used condition.


----------



## nick tures (Dec 19, 2021)

60sstuff said:


> 1965 White Smooth standard seat.
> 
> This 57 year old seat is in excellent, slightly used condition.



Wow very nice !!


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Dec 19, 2021)

Pow!!!! Super nice! Hope all is well. Jeffro


----------



## Jackpop (Dec 19, 2021)

*There it is and thanks for the info on the seat. If by some miracle that seat ever came up for sale I would definitely be interested even though I would probably have to take out a second on my house to buy it. Your know is very impressive and your collection outstanding!*


----------



## rxinhed (Jan 3, 2022)

I would so corrupt the green Stingray with some white Tuff wheels.

Nice pair.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 4, 2022)

rxinhed said:


> I would so corrupt the green Stingray with some white Tuff wheels.
> 
> Nice pair.




You may have to go into hiding after that down grade hahaha


----------



## xochi0603 (Jan 4, 2022)

Dude, all your stuff is amazing. Hats off to you


----------

